# Excel: Funktion zum auslesen des Zellennamens



## dignsag (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 bin jetzt schon einige Zeit auf der Suche! Ich suche eine Funktion die folgendes macht:

 Eine Zelle in Exce ist immer mit dem Spaltenbuchsteben (z.B.: A) und der Zeilenzahl (zb: 8) gekennzeichnet! Die Funktion soll mir den Namen der aktuell anvisierten Zeile zurückliefern! Kennt da jemand was, gibts sowas?

 Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Orakel (9. Juni 2005)

Hi dignsag

was möchtest Du jetzt? Den Zellennamen, oder die Zeilennummer. Wie auch immer

Zellenname erhälst Du mit ActiveCell.Address
Die Zeilennummer erhälst Du mit ActiveCell.Row
Die Spaltennummer erhälst Du mit ActiveCell.Column

und weitere Informationen einfach mit dem ActiveCell Objekt

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## dignsag (10. Juni 2005)

Genau das wollte ich wissen, Danke dir!


----------

